# The Big Dipper



## PenWorks (Jan 19, 2006)

I have an order for more dip pens then I care to make......
Took a photo break, I will be making dip pens all week 
Thanks for looking [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, very nice, Anthony!


----------



## vick (Jan 19, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## Murphy (Jan 19, 2006)

They are really neat but for the life of me I don't know what a dip pen is.  Can you explain?


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice Anthony.  Looking good so far.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> <br />They are really neat but for the life of me I don't know what a dip pen is.  Can you explain?


You put a fountain pen nib in them, like a speedball nib, then dip the pen in ink and write. Generaly used for caligraphy writing.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 19, 2006)

Anthony,

Where do you get the nibs for them?


----------



## gerryr (Jan 20, 2006)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />Anthony,
> 
> Where do you get the nibs for them?



I have a bunch of speedball nibs, but this place carries several kinds and his prices are good.

http://www.johnnealbooks.com/


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Jan 20, 2006)

Very classy looking Anthony.


Jim


----------



## airrat (Jan 20, 2006)

looking good Anthony


----------



## jdavis (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice pens


----------



## mick (Jan 20, 2006)

Anthony, if you don't mind me asking, what's the overall dimensions of the dip pen. I'm assuming it's made from the full length of a blank, but we all KNOW what the first three letters of assume are .....lol.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Anthony, if you don't mind me asking, what's the overall dimensions of the dip pen.


They are 5" give or take a 1/4 ,

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work Anthony, nice chose of blanks[8D]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 21, 2006)

Those are beautiful, what size hole do you drill for nibs? And is there something inserted to hold the nibs securely?
Yes I want to make one for myself![]LOL


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful Work Anthony!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> [br what size hole do you drill for nibs? And is there something inserted to hold the nibs securely?



I used a 7mm tube, which holds the nib insert, they are purchased from the UK, here is the link. Almost in your nieghborhood []
http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/shop/showmproduct.cfm?pid=273


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info and the link Anthony![][]


----------



## PatLawson (Jan 28, 2006)

You used a brass tube in them Anthony? I'm in the process of designing a special one right now but thought the nib holder just fit into a 1/4 hole? So the nib holder fits well into a 7mm brass tube? Do you glue it in.
Also, did you use a pin chuck to turn the pen? Also wanted to ask you that same question about the pipe tampers too. Just curious what methods you're using.
Really beautiful work on both the dip pens and the pipe tampers!

Pat

Laguna Beach, CA
http://PensByPatricia.com/NewPens


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 28, 2006)

Pat, the first ones I made, I used no tube. Now I use a 7mm tube with a pin chuck.
The nib insert fits perfect in the tube, no gluing needed. 
On the pipe tampers, I used a gent tube and pin chuck, cut the brass plug on my metal lathe. On the new lucite ones I just made....
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12325#123417
I used a 7mm tube and pin chuck. The only reason I went to the 7mm tube on these, is the transperancy of the lucite.


----------



## PatLawson (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Pat, the first ones I made, I used no tube. Now I use a 7mm tube with a pin chuck...


Is there a benefit to using a tube? Why did you switch?
Thanks for the added info.

Pat

Laguna Beach,CA USA
http://PensByPatricia.com/NewPens


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 29, 2006)

Two reasons....
It is easier to remove the nib fitting &
My client wanted the tube in as well. What's that saying.....
The customer is allways right []


----------

